# Wood duck box predator guards



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

OK, my son and I have built a few boxes. We bought some treated 8' 4x6 landscape timbers for poles. We also bought some round ductwork to wrap around the poles. 

My question is this sufficient? Don't racoons kind of "shimmy" up the pole with out using claws? I thought about PVC or chain link fence pole too, but it seems like they can just wrap their mitts around it and shimmy up. I've seen their prints around my folks porch 4x4 supports with no scratch marks. I know a disk or funnel is best, but it's hard to find and hard to work with.

I don't want any predators getting a free meal because we didn't do this right. A little help if you please.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I would think that if it was slippery they would not be able to go up the pole. and the funnel shape I would think would be best.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

If it's surrounded by water you wont need any guard at all.
Theres also a preferred direction which the opening should face!

Mitch


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Theres also a preferred direction which the opening should face!
Mitch[/QUOTE said:


> Face the opening southeast. Over water is best. Away from overhanging trees. Flashing around the hole also works.
> Ken


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

I have recently discovered vinyl flashing. It is carried by Home Depot, but somewhat hard to find. It is easier to work with then sheet metal flashing. You can cut it with a pair of household scissors and it doesn't cut you back. It also holds spray paint, so you can make it blend into the surroundings.

The guy who recommended it to me has been using it for a few years now and raves about it.

Check out this web site. http://www.midha.org/duckbox - plans.pdf on the third page there are a few different types of predator guards shown.

I have never heard of facing the opening SouthEast. I have only heard to make sure it faces water if you place it over dry land. Would you care to elaborate for me please??????????


----------



## CVG (Oct 14, 2009)

I dont think the ducks care which way it faces but Ive been told to face the opening southeast because most of our storms come in from the north and west so the opening is protected from rain sleet snow etc


----------



## AllFowledUp (Jan 3, 2002)

A .223, 55 grain Hollow Point strategically placed behind the ear of the predator at 2,950 fps....should be all the predator guard you need.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

TNL said:


> OK, my son and I have built a few boxes. We bought some treated 8' 4x6 landscape timbers for poles. We also bought some round ductwork to wrap around the poles.
> 
> My question is this sufficient?* Don't racoons kind of "shimmy" up the pole with out using claws?* I thought about PVC or chain link fence pole too, but it seems like they can just wrap their mitts around it and shimmy up. I've seen their prints around my folks porch 4x4 supports with no scratch marks. I know a disk or funnel is best, but it's hard to find and hard to work with.
> 
> I don't want any predators getting a free meal because we didn't do this right. A little help if you please.


If you put the metal ductwork around the post, ***** CAN NOT climb it. At the top, make sure that you nail the ductwork to the post tight, which will keep mice from getting up from the inside the ductwork or, bury it in the ground depending on length. Or both.

We have it covering all our bird feeder posts and nothing has got to any of the 18 feeders yet.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

ENCORE said:


> If you put the metal ductwork around the post, ***** CAN NOT climb it. At the top, make sure that you nail the ductwork to the post tight, which will keep mice from getting up from the inside the ductwork or, bury it in the ground depending on length. Or both.
> 
> We have it covering all our bird feeder posts and nothing has got to any of the 18 feeders yet.


 
THANKS! That's exactly the reply I was looking for. It's great to know that this design is proven to keep the egg thieves OUT! Thanks again.

tnl


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

TNL said:


> THANKS! That's exactly the reply I was looking for. It's great to know that this design is proven to keep the egg thieves OUT! Thanks again.
> 
> tnl


It took about $400 worth of bird feeders before I finally did exactly that  :sad: The wife has about 18 bird feeders and I hung them by chain off 12' treated 4x4's. Drilled 1" holes through the top on two sides and ran an 8' piece of gas pipe each way to hang the feeders from. Absolutely nothing gets up there. Just set the bottom of the metal in the ground and nail/screw the top closed to keep mice out/off.

Now as long as I can keep the bear away, the wife should be all set with the feeders 

Good luck on your project!


----------

